# 2 needed out of Freeport for Saturday



## Flounder-Freak (Feb 3, 2013)

Two of my guys cant make it this weekend- need one or two for a trip to intersection rigs that are willing to split fuel and bait. I have myself and one other adult and his 14 year old son. I have all gear. Boat is 31' whaler /walk around cudy,with twins. Leaving out of surfside at 4-5 am Saturday returning late or overnight depending on weather. 

Looking for someone who can hold their own with experience. 

281-450-6308
David


----------



## Flounder-Freak (Feb 3, 2013)

Both spots are filled. Thanks for the PM's and ill post again if we need help.


----------

